# snap your fingers



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

hey all. im sitting at my desk, finishing my sunday order and dreaming. if i could snap my fingers and be anywhere in the world right now i would be scuba diving on molokini reef off of maui. or quite possibly just sitting under a waterfall deep in the island. snap you fingers,,,,, where do you want to be?????????


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Chateau Renault located southwest of Paris, foraging for truffles and drinking some unknown farmer's musty old homemade wine - with homemade pate and cheese. good bye yuppiedum with no regrets!


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

In La Maddelena, Sardinia, Italy at Trattoria Marina with Emilio
(the owner) capping a bottle of La Virgine de La Maddelena wine and serving up a big ole plate of Funghi Fritti. Followed by Spaghetti al Pesto Genovese, and then Calamari Fritti. With at least one more bottle of wine, we could then enjoy the sunset in proper fashion. (I wouldn't mind being a twenty year old sailor again, either) Gil:lips:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, I must really be in one of those rare moods where I am really content with life, because, as hard as tried, I couldn't come up with an exotic locale better than the afternoon I just had. It's a dark, cloud-covered day, hovering right around 40-45 degrees (a very typical fall day here in Wisconsin) and I just got back from a great walk in the woods with the dogs. Most of the leaves have fallen, leaving the woods stark and barren. Overhead, line after line of Canadian geese honk by, on their way to warmer waters, while I watch the Cardnials and other winter birds flit around the trees and shrubs. Emma and Dodger chase after each other and the occasional squirel and rabbit, bounding through the creek, over and under logs, and through the underbush. I walk the path that I have taken many times before, enjoying nature and my dogs, glad that my thoughts are not intruded upon by another human. I had taken along with me a thermos full of spiced cider ( the first batch of the season, and spiked with copious amounts of Bourbon). Between now and the holidays I will make at least on batch a week, but the first one of the season always seems to taste the best. It was one of those days in the woods where you just can't help feeling contented with life, feeling like it can't get any better


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

God bles you, Pete. You are a lucky man. My afternoon was fairly well wasted watching football on TV, AND they lost to Miami in a dreadful contest. Too many mistakes.
Wandering in the Wisconsin woods sounds like a much better pastime.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow Pete, an ode to our wonderful state! We're not just about cheeseheads and bratwurst.

Snap! I'd be in Manhattan. I didn't have enough time to explore everything I wanted to last summer.

Does this game allow multiple "snaps"?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

My brain kept flitting from country to country, from memory to memory, but when I read Pete's description of his afternoon, that was it. That's what I want. I took a deep breath and sighed. I'm e-mailing a copy to David (we're deep into trying to figure out what we want from the place we move/retire to in a few years). 

Thank you Pete. This also tells us something (more) wonderful about you.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I could probably name at least a dozen places I would like to be with a snap of the fingers, but like Pete (although not nearly so romantic) I would end up at home.

I bought Rick Bayless's book "Mexico, One Plate at a Time" on Saturday. Yesterday morning I read through it and got totally caught up in Rick's passion for Mexico and it's food. My wife and daughter went to see the new Matrix movie while I spent the afternoon shopping San Francisco's Mission district (where I live) for ingredients for dinner. I finally decided to do chicken in a spicy green pumkin seed sauce. I called my family to dinner and bade them "Welcome to Mexico". 

Now that I think of it, maybe I'd like to be in Oaxaca.

Jock


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I would pretty much be where I am now, except possibly with a little more financial security. I love my life, but I worry about money. When I get overwhelmed, I go to the mountains. Sometimes I paint, too. Then, when I see how badly I paint, I realize my money problems aren't so bad  
RF


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

oh gosh, the places I can think of...

Hawaii island of Honolulu. I was there years ago and still miss it

Pounto Kana (sp?) in Dominican Republic. My mother was just there and took pictures, now I wanna go.

Hong Kong. I got family there I havn't scene since...ever  

All over Japan. Studied karate, watched Iron Chef, love the language, I wanna see their country. Maybe check out Okinwa (where my sensai trained) and see a few friends who attended my school.

Miami, Florida. I'd like to go to Disney World 1 more time, only been once.

Quebec City. I stayed in the old walls at the Le Chateau Frontinac (sp?) hotel when I was like 13-14 during their winter fair. 

All over Europe. I was interested in backpacking through Europe or driving through it visiting cities here and there. 

my list is longer but these are the places on the top of my list.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Fast forward 15 years. Me and my boy, walking along a moonlit ridge high in the Palisades, watching for shooting stars.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Where are the Palisades located, Kuan?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Palisades would be in the Sierras, between Lone Pine and Mammoth. I could have said the Sierra Nevadas  Awesome place.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

If I knew I could snap my fingers a second time and be back home again I would be in a meadow in savoie eating triple cremes,drinking local wines,enjoying the wild flowers.Just a picnic.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Pete thats just so poetic I think id come with you, if I can bring my dog La Baz, & we have another flask of cider.

You should take up travel?food writing.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

In that case, Cape Chef, make mine a summer picnic lunch atop the cliff at Varengeville-sur-Mer, France with some great charcuterie and cheeses, a few loaves of baguette and a bit pot of rilettes du porc. Don't forget the bottle of St. Emilion! (And my handsome husband!!!) For dessert: a tarte tartin, full of Normandy apples. Okay, maybe a nip of armagnac...

After lunch, I'd stroll across the meadow to the little seaside church to look at its many charms. http://www.normandieweb.org/76/offra...er/eglise.html

The snow is fluttering against my window and bringing me back to reality. But a girl can dream right?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Pack up the dogs and cider, Mike and come along. This is one of my favorite rituals in Fall & Winter (in Summertime the mosquitos will eat you alive!!! and in Spring the dogs come back covered, head to paw in swamp mud (stinky!!!)).


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds wonderful Mezz,

And yes, a girl can dream 

A few days in Emilia Romagna might cure me also.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i really dont know, been so long since my last holiday, but here goes:

Chilling out with friends in Deniliquin (south western NSW)

Chilling out with just my wife in Hamilton Island (Qld)

Staying and not caring at Hyatt Regency Kaanapali West Maui

Eating, drinkinng and basically partying on down in Hong Kong (staying in Wanchai).

All tried and tested formula's.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would be with my wife in my family's home in Greece where my father grew up enjoying the view from the balcony and having a Greek coffee.


----------

